# Got the meguiars carnauba wax out!



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

Gave the car a wax today and am happy with the results. i know how we all like pictures so here you go!

let me know what you think!


----------



## mooffaTT (Jan 29, 2009)

your lucky you've got the weather,i started to get the wax out and then the rains came,
good job by the way


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

very nice mate.. do mine tomoroow


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

jactq1 said:


> very nice mate.. do mine tomoroow


lol, I quite fancy a trip to Torquay. :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i just looks silver


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

how do you get the headlights to look so shiny. Mine look very dull


----------



## robby (Feb 1, 2004)

arfur job - didn't do the exhaust trims


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

gorgeous :!:


----------

